# moins cher/chère/chers - adverbe ou adjectif ?



## firgon

Bonjour,

Dans la phrase, "il proposait toujours ses produits moitié moins cher que la concurrence".

Au départ, j'aurai corrigé et mis "chers", en tant qu'adjectif se rapportant à produits, mais je me demande si "cher" ne peut pas être considéré comme adverbe dans cette phrase.

Je ne sais pas quoi en penser.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## tilt

Bienvenue sur les forums WR, Firgon.

J'aurais moi aussi tendance à considérer _cher _comme un adverbe ici.
En effet, la comparaison porte sur _la concurrence_, et non sur _ceux _(les produits) _de la concurrence_. _Cher _se rapporte donc au verbe _proposer _et non au nom _produits_.


----------



## la fée

D'accord avec Tilt! Moi aussi, je pense que "cher" est adverbe dans cette phrase.


----------



## firgon

Merci à vous. Ravi d'avoir été conforté dans mes conclusions.


----------



## Aoyama

> la comparaison porte sur _la concurrence_, et non sur _ceux _(les produits) _de la concurrence_. _Cher _se rapporte donc au verbe _proposer _et non au nom _produits_


peut-on être si catégorique et rejeter l'option "cher = adjectif" et faire l'accord ?
Le fait qu'il y ait "moitié [moins]" me tracasse un peu. Si on remplaçait "cher" par un autre adverbe, par exemple "lentement", on aurait "moitié moins lentement" ...
Hum ...


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je penche également pour la valeur adverbiale :

"il proposait toujours ses produits moitié moins cher que la concurrence".
"il proposait toujours des produits moitié moins chers que la concurrence".

Hum ... à la réflexion, je rejoins Aoyama, les deux sont peut-être possibles.


----------



## itka

Moi, je m'en tiendrais à la valeur adverbiale. Si on met la phrase au féminin, on voit bien qu'on ne peut pas faire l'accord :
_"il proposait toujours ses salades moitié moins cher que la concurrence"._
Les salades étaient moins chères parce qu'il les proposait moins cher/il les proposait gentiment/ il les proposait bien, etc.


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, mais si on utilise _moitié _?


----------



## itka

Aoyama said:


> Oui, mais si on utilise _moitié _?


Je ne vois pas ce que ça change... Qu'il les vende moins cher, moitié moins cher ou trois fois plus cher, ce n'est jamais un adjectif !


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout d'abord, la présence du substantif adverbial _moitié _ne change en rien la nature de _cher_ comme l'a suggéré Itka. En effet, _moitié_ modifie uniquement l'adverbe de degré _moins_ et ne porte pas (directement) sur _cher_. Ensuite, ce dernier terme est bien un adverbe dans la phrase puisque _(moitié) moins cher_ s'applique clairement au verbe (_proposait_) et non au substantif (_produits_) comme l'a dit Tilt.

_Il proposait toujours ses produits moitié moins *cher* que la concurrence.
Il proposait toujours ses produits moins *cher* que la concurrence._

Par contre ce serait un adjectif dans ces deux cas-ci :

_Il proposait toujours *des* produits moitié moins *chers* que la concurrence_. (en fait, dans ce cas on peut hésiter entre adjectif et adverbe)
_Ses produits *étaient* toujours moitié moins *chers* que la concurrence_.


----------



## Aoyama

> _moitié_ modifie uniquement l'adverbe de degré _moins_ et ne porte pas (directement) sur _cher_


oui, c'est vrai.
Pour le reste, je m'incline. Je ne suis cependant pas sûr de pouvoir vraiment expliquer la différence (entre adjectif et adverbe), par rapport aux phrases citées ...


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

À tort ou à raison - à moins que les deux soient possibles - si j'accorde _chers_, je suis portée à ajouter « _ceux de_ ». Surtout ici : 

_- Ses produits *étaient* toujours moitié moins *chers* que* ceux de* la concurrence_.


----------



## Aoyama

> _Ses produits *étaient* toujours moitié moins *chers* que* ceux de* la concurrence_.


Ici, bien sûr, comme on a affaire à un superlatif (moins que), cher devient automatiquement un adjectif.


----------



## CapnPrep

Aoyama said:


> Pour le reste, je m'incline.


Mais il ne faut pas abandonner si près du but ! C'est vrai que l'analyse adverbiale est de loin la plus appropriée pour cette phrase, citée sans contexte. Mais (1) _ses produits moins cher*s* _etc. peut être un syntagme nominal ordinaire (_On se méfiait de ses produits moitié moins chers que la concurrence_), et (2) _proposer_ peut être un verbe transitif ordinaire, sans complément circonstanciel de « prix » (_il proposait toujours son aide_). Donc il suffit de construire un contexte où l'accent est mis sur _quels produits _il proposait, et non sur _comment_ il les proposait, pour que l'accord adjectival devienne obligatoire :_— Lesquels de ses produits proposait-il toujours ?
__— Il proposait toujours ses produits moitié moins *chers* que la concurrence.
_​On suppose ici que ses produits sont répartis en plusieurs catégories de prix — il y en a qui sont moitié moins chers, d'autres deux fois plus chers, et bien sûr ceux qui sont vendus partout au même prix, artificiellement gonflé grâce à une concertation illégale avec la soi-disant « concurrence » (chose inévitable étant donné le système libéral et la nature humaine pourris)  … 

 Certes, ce n'est pas très naturel comme dialogue — on préférerait par ex. « _ceux de ses produits *qui étaient* moitié moins chers_ » afin de lever toute ambiguïté —, mais en tout cas « _moitié moins *cher*_ » serait inadéquat ici (ne répondant pas à la question posée).


----------



## Aoyama

Merci d'épouser ma querelle CP .

Mais je ne comprends pas très bien .



> On suppose ici que ses produits sont répartis en plusieurs catégories de prix — il y en a qui sont moitié moins chers, d'autres deux fois plus chers, et bien sûr ceux qui sont vendus partout au même prix, artificiellement gonflé grâce à une concertation illégale avec la soi-disant « concurrence »(...)


bon, bravo pour ce brio indéniable dans le marketing de, qui sait, la grande distribution, mais alors, si on veut 





> construire un contexte où l'accent est mis sur _quels produits _il proposait, et non sur _comment_ il les proposait, pour que l'accord adjectival devienne obligatoire


on devrait, je pense, plutôt avoir :
_— Lesquels de ses produits proposait-il toujours ?_
_— Il proposait toujours *ceux de* ses produits *qui étaient* moitié moins *chers* que_ [ceux de]_ la concurrence._
Ce qui revient, à peu de chose près, à l'exemple de Nicomon, où cher est sans conteste un adjectif.

Maintenant, pour compliquer un peu plus les choses, un de mes étudiants me demande comment "cher" peut être (également) un adverbe, alors qu'on a aussi "chèrement" ...


----------



## itka

> Maintenant, pour compliquer un peu plus les choses, un de mes étudiants me demande comment "cher" peut être (également) un adverbe, alors qu'on a aussi "chèrement" ...


On a aussi bien fort ~fortement / clair~clairement / dur~durement / bon~bonnement... 
Beaucoup d'adjectifs peuvent être employés comme adverbes, même si l'adverbe correspondant existe déjà. 
En général, ils n'ont pas tout à fait le même sens ou ne s'emploient pas dans les mêmes contextes :
_Il vend cher ses produits.
Il vend chèrement sa vie._


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, c'est un commentaire pertinent.
Aussi bellement que bonnement (se peut), disait un édit de François 1er ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour en revenir à la question adverbe/adjectif, il suffit en fait de déterminer si _cher_ est un adjectif *qualificatif* (qui donc restreint ou précise le substantif) ou si c'est un adverbe qui modifie le verbe. D'ailleurs, tu as toi-même suggéré la réponse, Aoyama, en proposant de rajouter _ceux de… qui étaient_… Si tu peux rajouter ces termes, alors _cher_ est bien un adjectif ; si tu ne le peux, c'est forcément un adverbe.

Au final, dans la phrase initiale, on peut donc bien considérer _cher_ soit comme un adverbe, soit comme un adjectif, mais le sens est différent !

_Il proposait toujours ses produits moitié moins cher que la concurrence._ → Il propose tous ses produits à la moitié du prix de ses concurrents.
_Il proposait toujours ses produits moitié moins cher*s* que la concurrence._ → Il a toutes sortes de produits à son étalage, mais il ne propose/suggère aux clients que ceux de ses produits qui sont à la moitié du prix de ses concurrents.


----------



## Aoyama

> Au final, dans la phrase initiale, on peut donc bien considérer _cher_ soit comme un adverbe, soit comme un adjectif, mais le sens est différent !


là, nous sommes d'accord. Le sens est ... un peu différent.
Je me retrouve donc bien avec Lacuzon qui hésitait et CP qui avait astucieusement mis le doigt sur le sens de la deuxième construction (qui m'échappait un peu).


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, sauf que du point de vue du *sens*, seul _cher_ adverbe est vraiment logique… (Je veux dire que l'adjectif n'est possible qu'au prix de contorsions et autres pirouettes ! )


----------



## itka

En effet !  En outre, ces phrases, avec _"cher"_ adjectif, ne seraient vraiment correctes à mon sens, qu'avec une virgule :
_Il proposait toujours ses produits*,* moitié moins chers que la concurrence.
Il proposait toujours ses salades*,* moitié moins chères que la concurrence._


----------



## Aoyama

> du point de vue du *sens*, seul _cher_ adverbe est vraiment logique/l'adjectif n'est possible qu'au prix de contorsions et autres pirouettes


bien vu. Je me rattachais plutôt à l'idée que les deux hypothèses se valaient ...


> En outre, ces phrases, avec _"cher"_ adjectif, ne seraient vraiment correctes à mon sens, qu'avec une virgule


on ne reculera pas devant une virgule ...


----------



## Nicomon

Même avec l'ajout d'une virgule, si on veut employer _cher_ comme adjectif, je continue de trouver curieux _« moins cher*s* que la concurrence »_ parce que dans ma petite tête, _concurrence = concurrents_. 

Or ce ne sont pas les concurrents qui sont plus ou moins chers, mais les produits.  Voilà pourquoi je suis portée à ajouter « _ceux de_ ». 
Ça fait peut-être partie de ce que MC appelle contorsions et autres pirouettes. 

Bien d'accord, dans le contexte cher = adverbe est plus logique.


----------



## Aoyama

> ce ne sont pas les concurrents qui sont plus ou moins chers, mais les produits.


Oui et non. C'est ici une ellipse.
"Moins cher que la concurrence" est un slogan courant en France.
"Si vous trouvez moins cher chez la concurrence, nous vous rembourserons la différence" ...


----------



## Nicomon

> "Si vous trouvez moins cher chez la concurrence, nous vous rembourserons la différence"


Oui, mais dans cet exemple - courant au Québec aussi -  _cher_ est adverbe. Et il y a l'ajout de _chez,_ qui indique bien que _concurrence = (marchands) concurrents._ 

C'est quand il est employé comme adjectif _- produits, moins chers que la concurrence - _que l'ellipse me gêne, même si on peut bien sûr interpréter _concurrence_ comme _les produits concurrents. _


----------



## Aoyama

> _- produits, moins chers que la concurrence - _


pourquoi une virgule ?


> l'ellipse me gêne, même si on peut bien sûr interpréter _concurrence_ comme _les produits concurrents. _


non, ce serait un peu "tiré par les cheveux". C'est bien 


> _concurrence = (marchands) concurrents._


----------



## Nicomon

Alors si concurrence = marchands concurrents, ça revient à ce que je disais plus haut. _Des produits moins chers que la concurrence = des produits moins chers que les concurrents._ 

Et dans ma tête... ça ne va pas. J'ajoute automatiquement _ceux de _ou _chez_. 

L'ajout de la virgule, c'est à la suggestion d'itka, au post #21.   On tourne en rond. Je maintiens que dans le contexte, _cher_ est adverbe. 



Je passe à un autre fil (je crois).


----------



## Aoyama

> L'ajout de la virgule, c'est à la suggestion d'itka.


D'ac, mais avec la phrase entière.


> _des produits moins chers que les concurrents._
> 
> Et dans ma tête... ça ne va pas. J'ajoute automatiquement _ceux de_ ou _chez_.


oui, j'aurais tendance à faire un peu pareil.


----------



## laurec

Bonjour,

dans l'exemple suivant, il me semble que "cher" est adverbe et ne doit pas s'accorder, mais j'ai quand même un doute vu que le correcteur a laissé "chère" et doit donc considérer qu'il s'agit d'un adjectif :

Ce qu'on refuse, c'est de payer la viande si *chère* alors qu'on n'a pas de travail.

Il me semble qu'il faudrait corriger en : "c'est de payer la viande si cher"... (Selon moi, "cher" se rapporte à "payer", il s'agit de "payer cher" la viande, d'où l'invariabilité...)

Un grand merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour laurec et bienvenue ! 

Oui, ce devrait bien être un adverbe dans ce contexte. En effet :

_Ce qu'on refuse, c'est de payer la viande si *cher* alors qu'on n'a pas de travail._ = On refuse de payer la viande à un prix aussi élevé alors qu'on n'a pas de travail.
_Ce qu'on refuse, c'est de payer la viande si *chère* alors qu'on n'a pas de travail._ = On refuse de payer la viande qui est si chère alors qu'on n'a pas de travail  (ce qui n'est évidemment pas le sens voulu, enfin j'espère ! ).


----------



## laurec

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse, maître Capello ! C'est terrible d'avoir un doute mais de ne pas être sûre, et ça m'aide beaucoup d'avoir votre avis (auquel je souscris pleinement !). Car il ne s'agit bien sûr pas de refuser de payer "une viande qui est si chère", c'est sans conteste un adverbe. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## janpol

je suis tenté de voir là un attribut du cod
Il proposait ses salades moins chèr(es) que celles de la concurrence
je peux remplacer "cher" par l'adjectif "fraîches" : il proposait ses salades bien fraîches
on considère généralement qu'il y a attribut du cod quand la phrase subit avec succès l'épreuve de la pronominalisation :
il mange la viande rouge > il la mange rouge > "rouge" : attribut du cod
il conduit la voiture rouge > il la conduit rouge* > "rouge" : épithète
il proposait ses salades bien fraîches > il les proposait bien fraîches 
il proposait ses salades moins chères que... > il les proposait moins chères que...


----------

